# Finger Chasers



## PirAnhA$p3ciAlisT (Oct 21, 2005)

So just wondering...for those who have the finger chasers. Did your fish come like this or was it shy at first. Mine is not a finger chaser but I would like it to be one. Is there any training involved? If it was shy at first how long did this take?


----------



## lo4life (Aug 12, 2008)

It really just depends on the fish.. Just stick your hand in there and smack the fish a couple of times







Some fish are like that when you first get them and will mellow out over time. Others are mellow all the time some are just badass all the time.


----------



## HGI (Oct 27, 2009)

Mine were scared shitless when I first got them, now when I wiggle my finger at the side of the tank they all come flying into the glass where my finger is. When I have my arm in the tank it's another story, they'll all be at the opposite side of the tank.


----------



## gtc (Nov 5, 2008)

PirAnhA$p3ciAlisT said:


> So just wondering...for those who have the finger chasers. Did your fish come like this or was it shy at first. Mine is not a finger chaser but I would like it to be one. Is there any training involved? If it was shy at first how long did this take?


When I got my elong he was just vicious right off the bat, that's one of the things that made me buy him, as for how long it would take a p to come out of his/her shell is totaly up to the individual piranha.


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

I agree with gtc but I'd like to add that where you have your fish tank located makes a big difference too, you should try putting your tank in a high traffic spot or better yet an area where people are visable to your fish a good part of the day everyday.


----------



## Us And Them (Dec 4, 2008)

Like everyones' said . It takes a while sometimes for Piranha to come out of their shells. although I do believe there are things you can do to perhaps entice it to chase your fingers. I know turning off the lights will usually encourage them to atleast see what all that movement is all about . Sit on the ground in front of your tank just moving your fingers around ,try not to let the fish see you.

and as the fish becomes more comfortable within it's tank , chasing when the lights on will come naturally . You can also try cutting your feedings down. A Hungry piranha loves to chase things.


----------



## gtc (Nov 5, 2008)

Well said on the previous two posts.


----------



## lo4life (Aug 12, 2008)

I wouldnt go as far as cutting them down on the feedings just to see them chase your fingers.. That would be like cutting down how much you eat then dangeling a steak outside your window.. You just have to be patient with fish.. They WILL come around eventually.. Just takes time.


----------



## gtc (Nov 5, 2008)

lo4life said:


> I wouldnt go as far as cutting them down on the feedings just to see them chase your fingers.. That would be like cutting down how much you eat then dangeling a steak outside your window.. You just have to be patient with fish.. They WILL come around eventually.. Just takes time.


I Agree with this one also, for me personally, whenever I get a new piranha specially if it's a serra, I rather wanna see them eat first than finger chase, finger chasing for me is just a bonus but seing and getting my new piranha to eat well as soon as possible has always been my first priority.


----------



## assclown (Dec 12, 2005)

hows that big azz, nasty fish doing these days?

neither of my rhoms are finger chasers...they react when i wave to them
when they are hungry, bored etc. but they dont chase


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

The one kind of serra that I've owned that in all cases were finger chasers right off the bat or shortly after were macs, in my opinion they are the least shy piranhas you can keep.


----------



## TJcali (Mar 27, 2009)

My little rhom was a finger chaser after 2 weeks he was right besides me all day in my office I would put my

hand by the tank and he'd try to bite my finger RIP little bastard


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

I think by your side is the best place to keep them if you want them to really come out of their shell, my gibbus is my best finger chaser and it's tank is right beside where I sit on my couch.


----------



## PirAnhA$p3ciAlisT (Oct 21, 2005)

assclown said:


> hows that big azz, nasty fish doing these days?
> 
> neither of my rhoms are finger chasers...they react when i wave to them
> when they are hungry, bored etc. but they dont chase


He's doing great. All fins are healed and the chimple is just about gone. For a fish that has only been in captivity for 5-6 months it's pretty brave. He took food on his second day here. Swims away from me when I walk up to the tank fast. But if I go slow he doesn't really get scared. Doesn't ram it's face into the glass like most of my others. It's been 2 weeks and I only spend 3 days with it as I am very busy with work. About 2-3 hours each in those days. I'm hoping that this one comes out of it's shell quickly.

I think I got the best looking one from G but I just watched the video of another one from shark aquarium that was a finger chaser already. Now I'm thinking that I should have asked G for that one.


----------



## lo4life (Aug 12, 2008)

Whats the big deal with you and finger chasing??

U can send him to my house since he wont chase your finger...

PATIENCE is key..


----------



## PirAnhA$p3ciAlisT (Oct 21, 2005)

lo4life said:


> Whats the big deal with you and finger chasing??
> 
> U can send him to my house since he wont chase your finger...
> 
> PATIENCE is key..


Not a big deal at all. And I guess I already knew the answers that everyone was gonna give me but thanks anyways.


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

If you knew what all of our answers were gonna be than why ask the question? Lol!


----------



## PirAnhA$p3ciAlisT (Oct 21, 2005)

Ja said:


> If you knew what all of our answers were gonna be than why ask the question? Lol!


Let's say I figured but still wanted to hear it from the people that do own the finger chasers.


----------



## lo4life (Aug 12, 2008)

Finger chasing is KINDA neat but I wouldnt be pissed if my fish didnt.. Im not bn a a$$hole but you have a BADA$$ 16 inch RHOM and your whining about him not chasing your finger. I would make time just to go see that fish daily if it was at my house.. You truely do have a nice Rhom.. What would you do if it was like some of the stories that I hae read on here about fish not coming out at all.. And it taking people months unpon months just to get them to eat infront of them just to see them run bac to the corner when they are done?? Your lucky that he comes out even if he does swim to the back of the tank when he see's you. It honestly sounds like your making progress with him..


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Oh ok I understand, I don't think there's much else to suggest other than what has already been stated, I guess maybe we're all just not that creative who knows? I think location, time and the individual fish itself is what matters in the end and of course all the aspects of providing quality care as well.


----------



## PirAnhA$p3ciAlisT (Oct 21, 2005)

lo4life said:


> Finger chasing is KINDA neat but I wouldnt be pissed if my fish didnt.. Im not bn a a$$hole but you have a BADA$$ 16 inch RHOM and your whining about him not chasing your finger. I would make time just to go see that fish daily if it was at my house.. You truely do have a nice Rhom.. What would you do if it was like some of the stories that I hae read on here about fish not coming out at all.. And it taking people months unpon months just to get them to eat infront of them just to see them run bac to the corner when they are done?? Your lucky that he comes out even if he does swim to the back of the tank when he see's you. It honestly sounds like your making progress with him..


Never was even whining. Where did you get that from? And I'm not complaining that mine isn't either. Just wondering about the experience of the owners that do have the finger chasers. And if you don't own one than I'm not asking you.


----------



## lo4life (Aug 12, 2008)

^ I dont have one now but I did... He would just sit in the corner till I tapped on the glass to let him know it was feeding time.. Then he was a little beast..


----------



## assclown (Dec 12, 2005)

PirAnhA$p3ciAlisT said:


> hows that big azz, nasty fish doing these days?
> 
> neither of my rhoms are finger chasers...they react when i wave to them
> when they are hungry, bored etc. but they dont chase


He's doing great. All fins are healed and the chimple is just about gone. For a fish that has only been in captivity for 5-6 months it's pretty brave. He took food on his second day here. Swims away from me when I walk up to the tank fast. But if I go slow he doesn't really get scared. Doesn't ram it's face into the glass like most of my others. It's been 2 weeks and I only spend 3 days with it as I am very busy with work. About 2-3 hours each in those days. I'm hoping that this one comes out of it's shell quickly.

I think I got the best looking one from G but I just watched the video of another one from shark aquarium that was a finger chaser already. Now I'm thinking that I should have asked G for that one.
[/quote]
dude, if you have a rhom that already ate, than that is wahts best, not a finger chaser.
my big diamond didnt eat for 2 months and is very shy, my 11" is a go getter and eats
anytime you put food in.....thats a good rhom IMO.....you may get a finger chaser in the
other rhom, but it may frustrate you by not eating.......weigh the options.


----------



## Blackdude (Feb 28, 2003)

My rhom is a kid finger chaser, he never chase my finger, but who care, he only eat in my hand


----------



## the keeper (Jan 16, 2010)

you can say this and that, but what it comes down to, is that its all on the individual p. aint that why p's are so interesting? because each one is unique in their own way? if they was all the same i think it would be pretty boring.


----------



## demola610 (Feb 15, 2008)

i had a 6 inch red that was skittish.. i tapped glass every time i fed him this way he knows when my fingers there , im feeding him. he goes after my fingers all the time now


----------



## PirAnhA$p3ciAlisT (Oct 21, 2005)

the keeper said:


> you can say this and that, but what it comes down to, is that its all on the individual p. aint that why p's are so interesting? because each one is unique in their own way? if they was all the same i think it would be pretty boring.


YES!!! That's why I love these fish so much and never get sick of em.


----------



## PirAnhA$p3ciAlisT (Oct 21, 2005)

assclown said:


> hows that big azz, nasty fish doing these days?
> 
> neither of my rhoms are finger chasers...they react when i wave to them
> when they are hungry, bored etc. but they dont chase


He's doing great. All fins are healed and the chimple is just about gone. For a fish that has only been in captivity for 5-6 months it's pretty brave. He took food on his second day here. Swims away from me when I walk up to the tank fast. But if I go slow he doesn't really get scared. Doesn't ram it's face into the glass like most of my others. It's been 2 weeks and I only spend 3 days with it as I am very busy with work. About 2-3 hours each in those days. I'm hoping that this one comes out of it's shell quickly.

I think I got the best looking one from G but I just watched the video of another one from shark aquarium that was a finger chaser already. Now I'm thinking that I should have asked G for that one.
[/quote]
dude, if you have a rhom that already ate, than that is wahts best, not a finger chaser.
my big diamond didnt eat for 2 months and is very shy, my 11" is a go getter and eats
anytime you put food in.....thats a good rhom IMO.....you may get a finger chaser in the
other rhom, but it may frustrate you by not eating.......weigh the options.
[/quote]

I've never owned a finger chaser but always thought those were the less shy ones. And that's what I want. But you're right Dennis! I would rather have one that eats. I'm just glad mine never rubs it's chin against the glass. I'm probably one of the most anal about chimples on this site. lol


----------



## Lifer374 (Dec 5, 2003)

Not a big deal at all to me. I've owned enough in the past I guess. 
I appreciate more mellow but curious rhoms then super aggressive....easier to photograph.


----------



## assclown (Dec 12, 2005)

PirAnhA$p3ciAlisT said:


> hows that big azz, nasty fish doing these days?
> 
> neither of my rhoms are finger chasers...they react when i wave to them
> when they are hungry, bored etc. but they dont chase


He's doing great. All fins are healed and the chimple is just about gone. For a fish that has only been in captivity for 5-6 months it's pretty brave. He took food on his second day here. Swims away from me when I walk up to the tank fast. But if I go slow he doesn't really get scared. Doesn't ram it's face into the glass like most of my others. It's been 2 weeks and I only spend 3 days with it as I am very busy with work. About 2-3 hours each in those days. I'm hoping that this one comes out of it's shell quickly.

I think I got the best looking one from G but I just watched the video of another one from shark aquarium that was a finger chaser already. Now I'm thinking that I should have asked G for that one.
[/quote]
dude, if you have a rhom that already ate, than that is wahts best, not a finger chaser.
my big diamond didnt eat for 2 months and is very shy, my 11" is a go getter and eats
anytime you put food in.....thats a good rhom IMO.....you may get a finger chaser in the
other rhom, but it may frustrate you by not eating.......weigh the options.
[/quote]

I've never owned a finger chaser but always thought those were the less shy ones. And that's what I want. But you're right Dennis! I would rather have one that eats. I'm just glad mine never rubs it's chin against the glass. I'm probably one of the most anal about chimples on this site. lol
[/quote]
your so funny, anal about chimples


----------



## Genesis8 (Sep 11, 2009)

Mine was a finger chaser when it was at the fish store already. I was like I gotta have him.


----------



## T-wag (May 21, 2009)

mine chases mine CONSTANTLY when the lights are off but i only got him to do it a couple times when they were on...all i do is everydau just get my hands up and on the tank wiggeling, at first he used to be scared sh*t less but now he just stares at them if the lights are on and if they are off....well lets just say im glad there not in the tank =]


----------



## HGI (Oct 27, 2009)

This might seem weird or somewhat unbelievable maybe? Anyways my tank is right in the middle of a high traffic room basically (you can walk all the way around it)and there is no where for them to hide. Today marks 3month that I've had the group of 6 rbp's in that tank, and now they swim up to the glass when ever I'm near the tank and they follow me from one end to the other when I'm walking by.... Maybe it's me they finally recognize as god/the upper power/food source, no idea but I know when I'm sitting on the couch and I wiggle my figure at the tank they all come over to it.

I have to concluded that any type of piranha can more or less of a "finger chaser" it just depending on their environment, exposure to humans.


----------



## RedSoxfan (Apr 7, 2010)

My Sanchezi came as a killer,but now is a wimp(pissess me off).


----------



## locust (Aug 2, 2005)

I just think in some cases a big rhom like yours needs plenty of time to wipe its memory of its former life and settle enough so it feels like it commands its new territory.
Glass cleaner teasing helps to make them more confident , just move it a bit till you get a reaction then make out like its scared and move it away all the time till the fish snaps at it..hours of fun


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

Damn my luck!...I got a scrotum chaser.


----------



## Ba20 (Jan 29, 2003)

SERRAPYGO said:


> Damn my luck!...I got a scrotum chaser.


TMI


----------



## Ibanez247 (Nov 9, 2006)

My 5" manny isnt a finger chaser. IF my GF kid walks by the tank its a different story it goes bananas trying to get at him. If my hand is in the tank it doesnt like that either. I gotta be careful when my hand is near it. ITs flicked off my hand twice so far and scared the crap outta me both times. I always keep an eye on it but I look away for a second and thats when it has come at my hand. I can wiggle my hand or fingers outside the glass all day and it wont do a thing. So actaully mine is a finger chaser but only when my hand is in the tank. Makes tank cleanings interesting.


----------



## lo4life (Aug 12, 2008)

I had a elong that was pretty aggressive and that lil bastard would come really close to my hand and just stare at it. I bout sh*t my pants the first time he did it. But I figured out that if I just keep my hand still and he would get bored and leave. But man a couple of times he didn't get bored he would swim away then turn straight around and smack my hand with his tail.


----------

